# Java, C, C++ or what???



## rohan_kumar011 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm a 10th grade student and i love programming. I have already learnt VB 6.0 and would like to extend my knowledge in the fied of programming. So can anyone please suggest what language do i begin with.
As of what i've heard, i'm gonne be taught C++ at school thi yr or the next one but having learnt about java i'm more intersted there. And now im in a dilemma, Pls HELP !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

I suggest Python...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Python is very high level program !!! 


First scope up with the C & C++ that more than enough 

Even for Master degree like MCA,M.TECH,M.E    C & C++ are base point 

Then java complete edition , after C,C++ & java then u can go for the PYTHON because its very hard to learn


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Then java complete edition , after C,C++ & java then u can go for the *PYTHON because its very hard to learn*


What? What! What? Are you joking or what? Please research about something before spreading misinformation. 

@OP:
Learn Python. Then Go with C. Then go on to learn C++ or Java. And Python *isn't* hard AT ALL


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 21, 2009)

> Learn Python. Then Go with C. Then go on to learn C++ or Java. And Python isn't hard AT ALL



Did u ever learn python ?? when & which course r u doing ???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Yes I am. Learning it all by myself. I am referring online manuals and also the book I'm primarily learning for is Oreillys' Learning Python by Mark Lutz. Before that I suggest you read A Byte of Python. (free ebook)
 If you already know another language it would be a breeze to learn. 
Only you need to get used to the dynamic typing nature of Python, that would be a kinda cultural shock for C/C++programmers, but trust me (at least IMO) it makes programming very intuitive.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 21, 2009)

i have completed MCA now finished linux certification shell programming & perl , software testing in white box etc.. But PYTHON is hard for me , i dont y ??even many of the senior programmers 

@ Liverpool fan - since i have to tell u learning is different than u get expertise in that , the deep system programming includes python , so only its only not included in any of the Under graduation & post graduation  computer studies 

python is completely based on hardcore C  , learning from books are basics of programming -- if u expert in c then u can learn python easily - TRUST ME 

@ Liverpool_fan 

*ask every one , no one will python before C & c++ , ???*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ Liverpool fan - since i have to tell u learning is different than u get expertise in that , the deep system programming includes python , so only its only not included in any of the Under graduation & post graduation  computer studies


You are wrong mate. Python is not included in any under graduation or post graduate course but most of the teachers do not wish to think beyond C, C++ or Java. They are closed minded, learned by rote.
About C? Have you ever noticed which compiler the institutions make use of? I am sure you have. I think that sums up state of computer education in India.
What do you mean by deep system programming anyway? If I at least talk of application development, Python in a lot of cases can be much easily deployed than Java or C# not to mention C/C++.
And I just can't get how you can find Python difficult if you know Perl. 



> python is completely based on hardcore C  , learning from books are basics of programming -- if u expert in c then u can learn python easily - TRUST ME


Python is NOT _based_ on C. CPython is _written_ in C. There is absolutely no NEED to learn C before Python. 
And if you are expert in one language learning other similar languages becomes easier. Even different languages become easier too.



> @ Liverpool_fan
> 
> *ask every one , no one will python before C & c++ , ???*


Let us see what others say. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
And may I know what is it you found hard in Python?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 21, 2009)

> What do you mean by deep system programming anyway?



System programming used for all platform OS to form program base in to kernel to understand the application needed to run 

Shell & python are 2 famous system program -- not shell script 




> Python is not included in any under graduation or post graduate course but most of the teachers do not wish to think beyond C, C++ or Java. They are closed minded, learned by rote.



with out guidence of the teacher no super programmers or architects has been formed , one of my teacher is expert in java & c he has completed the last level of JAVA certification 

PYTHON is newly brewed ADVANCED programming language of oops -- but python is true object oriented like JAVA , i knew its a brought up of "C" 

But now Python is used in case of advanced programming tasks like INSTALLER , Task manager *(exp) ,

Dude everyone one KNOWS , for a 10th grade student PYTHON is more & more , c should be the start up !!! 

Ya i can wait for the others to say it


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> System programming used for all platform OS to form program base in to kernel to understand the application needed to run
> 
> Shell & python are 2 famous system program -- not shell script


You don't need that knowledge for Python Programming...



> with out guidence of the teacher no super programmers or architects has been formed , one of my teacher is expert in java & c he has completed the last level of JAVA certification


Books and Internet are your best teachers...Of course competent teachers would help...But know none of...I hope I meet better teachers during my future education...



> PYTHON is newly brewed ADVANCED programming language of oops -- but python is true object oriented like JAVA , i knew its a brought up of "C"


Python is Object Oriented but unlike Java doesn't force you to think of OOP all the time. For a basic Python programming you can even program even you don't know much about OOP.



> But now Python is used in case of advanced programming tasks like INSTALLER , Task manager *(exp) ,


What is advanced in these tasks? Those are usually the front ends. for eg. Ubiquity (the Ubuntu one, not mozilla one)



> Dude everyone one KNOWS , for a 10th grade student PYTHON is more & more , c should be the start up !!!


Python is perfect for him/her if he/she is reasonably interested. At least it is as perfect as C.
And regarding C, I will elaborate on what's wrong with C for beginner programmers in my next post if you wish.



> Ya i can wait for the others to say it


I hope someone with more expertise than I am intervenes. I am not a programming guru by any means but I know enough to know you are mistaken.


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 21, 2009)

Come on guyz this is not a fight club.., btw I read 'First Hiss' - Python DIYs article in digit, I don't think it's hard.. Leave the basis can we deploy high en applications using python


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 21, 2009)

@damngoodman

I bet you havent even seen a program in python before. Python is an extremely easy language to learn, compared to c and c++.

@rohan
Learn python, but move to C, C++ and C# in that order.

Here's what python's documentation says about it:


> Python is an easy to learn, powerful programming language. It has efficient high-level data structures and a simple but effective approach to object-oriented programming. Python’s elegant syntax and dynamic typing, together with its interpreted nature, make it an ideal language for scripting and rapid application development in many areas on most platforms.



*docs.python.org/tutorial/index.html


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 21, 2009)

^^^ i can accept , 

sorry i just thought in my ways cause i had completed MCA master degree so , we learn not the basics we learn in to core ,




i always tell people not to study the BASICS cause it wont help much , when u want to become as a programmer


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2010)

@OP

so, which language did you start studying?

I really hope its Python. 



damngoodman999 said:


> i always tell people not to study the  BASICS cause it wont help much , when u want to become as a  programmer


ok


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 17, 2010)

Well...I've read some portion of A Byte of Python by Swaroop Ch. and find it really easy. No hard feelings but I don't know how come damngoodman999 find it hard. May be in-depth knowledge/use is hard but the overview is really easy.

I'd suggest to learn C first. No logic behind just I don't want someone to move to OOP before knowing what POP is.


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jun 19, 2010)

python is easy go with it


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 19, 2010)

WTF Python is hard !??!?!?!?
It is the most beatuiful language which doesn't care about semicolons and braces. Makes a developers life easy !
I find it much easier to code in than PHP even though I know a great deal in PHP.


----------



## pushkar (Jun 20, 2010)

I know this an old thread, but w/e 



damngoodman999 said:


> i always tell people not to study the BASICS cause it wont help much , when u want to become as a programmer


Are you seriously suggesting that people should not learn the basics to become a programmer? Basics are the most important in anything you do, not just programming.


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jun 22, 2010)

pushkar said:


> I know this an old thread, but w/e
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting that people should not learn the basics to become a programmer? Basics are the most important in anything you do, not just programming.


i think he is talking bout BASICs language


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2010)

As far as my first impressions of Python are concerned, I would actually say that Python should be taught as the first computer language before C++ in schools.


----------



## pushkar (Jun 22, 2010)

lucifer_is_back said:


> i think he is talking bout BASICs language


I don't think he is, especially his line "i had completed MCA master degree so , we learn not the basics we learn in to core"

There has been no talk at all about BASIC. Why would anyone want to learn BASIC?


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jun 22, 2010)

> Why would anyone want to learn BASIC?


may be it is their course


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 22, 2010)

hey dude, i prefer u should learn according to ur school only. u will learn C++ easily because u have already learnt VB. so it will be no difficult task for u. also u have to concentrate on ur studies. BTW in holidays u can learn python. do not go Java. learn it after C/C++. i think order of learning should be this 
VB,VB.NET,PYTHON,C,C++,C#,JAVA.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 6, 2010)

@abhijangda:
Absolutely not!!! Thats so....convoluted!! Why would anyone want to learn VB, then move to VB.NET, then move BACK to C ???

Python
C
C++
C#/Java


----------

